# Favorite Knitting needles



## wife89 (Jun 29, 2011)

I love to crochet. But I really want to learn to knit. I tried a few times and just couldn't get the hang of it. I think it is the type of needle that I choose. I use Boye hooks and I love them, so naturally I got the Boye needles, but they are slippery. So what is your favorite needle??


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I prefer wooden needles-bamboo is most common in my needle basket-mostly because that's what I find most easily. Someday I'd like a full basket of hardwood needles to choose from. 
I think you'll like the difference wooden needles make when knitting. They feel warm, they're quiet and they're not slippery at all.

betty


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree with Betty. I'm sure there are many good brands out there, but I really like KnitPicks wooden needles as they are very smooth but not slippery and reasonably priced. Betty, what brand bamboo do you use? (I bought some bamboo double-pointed needles online, and was not very happy with the quality.)


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I agree. Start with wooden needles. They are not so slippery and your work is less likely to fall off them.

I've only been knitting for a little over a year and am on my 9th pair of socks. While there's still plenty to learn, I'm so happy with how much I can already do.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Like most everyone else, when I started knitting I didn't even know enough to know what I needed or what I would prefer. I was just happy to have needles- any needles! 

And once word got out that I was knitting- I got a LOT of people's grandma's needles. :shocked:
Plastic needles, lucite needles, metal needles and aluminum, nickel, pink ones, green ones, blue ones, aqua ones, silver ones, and wooden ones - birch and bamboo.

After a few projects, I started developing some distinct "likes" and dislikes".

The slick aluminum dpns got set aside and I settled on bamboo dpns. My first scarves were knit on Clover bamboo needles.

But then it seemed that every new project seemed to call for a particular size of circular needle that I did not have and thats when I discovered Addis. I liked them (despite their bluntness) and then I bought a few of their pointy lace ones. At one point I considered investing in the Addi clicks -their interchangeable set. It only made sense to me to always have every size of needle and cable on hand since I live in the woods and running to town is not an option. 

Then one day I used some birch needles and decided I loved the feel of birch over the draggy bamboo. :shrug: So I bought the Knit Picks interchangeables. I liked them well enough but found their join to be problematic on occassion. :sob: 

Not long afterwards, a member here made me aware of DyakCraft needles- craftsman made birch needles made in Vermont. Thanks, a lot Annie in MN. No really. Thank you. :kiss: Investing in these needles is something I have never regretted. I love quality tools. 

Before I took the leap, I tried a friend's set and was so impressed with their swivelling seamless join and hand burnished finish - there was no going back. So I got in the long long DyakCraft waiting line, and waited almost a YEAR for my first order of needles to arrive. When they arrived, I immediately destashed and sold my Knit Picks needles and my Addis. :bow:

Although I am now penniless and my children will have no inheritance;teehee: , I now have acquired several sets of these gorgeous quality Made in America needles. :grin: 

I have two sets of their Darn Pretty laminated birch interchangeables (size 4-10.5) one with regular tips and one set with lace tips. I have a set of their aluminum interchangeable Northern Lights (3-10.5), and a set of their solid stainless steel Heavy Metal "sock size" interchangeables (size 0/2.00 mm to US 3/3.25 mm) , and I have a couple of their larger older fixed birch circulars as well as a respectable collection of their laminated dpns. (I have few on order to fill in the holes.) :teehee:

I have tried carbon needles and I have a couple of sets of those pricey Signature needles but...I truly love my DyakCrafts. The only time I use something OTHER than my DyakCrafts is occassionally I use really short bamboo dpns when I get down to a dozen or fewer stitches. Nothing GRABS like bamboo. 

It is funny - as much as I love my Darn Pretties, I tend to choose my Northern Lights for most projects. The metal feels so much stronger and I feel more confident traveling with metal needles in my project bag. :shrug:

I have a LOT of needles. A LOT. But there is something very comforting knowing I have the exact needle I need immediately and right within reach. 

Just keep knitting and you will discover what feels right to you and what works for you. And even that might change over time and might change with the yarn you are working with. 

My husband is sooooooooooo happy that I don't use those slippery aluminum dpns any more- he used to get so tired of hearing one slip out and rattle down and hit the floor. He knew that the next step was for me to look up forlorny and say "Honey..." and then he would fly to the rescue and get up out of his comfy chair to retrieve my lost needle. :kiss: He LOVES it that now I knit socks on circulars- no more dropped needles!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I really like bamboo when the yarn is slippery or the knitter is new. 

I also really like interchangeable circulars, because for one price you get lots and lots of needles, AND the sets are expandable to add other sizes, or get more cables if you find you use that length a lot and have multiple projects on the go.

HiyaHiya are my favourite ICs: and they come in bamboo ... and then if you decide you want to try metal tips, you can buy more tips ... in regular or sharp shapes, and use them with the same cables and so forth that you already own. 

I think it's probably the best deal going.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

wife89 said:


> I love to crochet. But I really want to learn to knit. I tried a few times and just couldn't get the hang of it. I think it is the type of needle that I choose. I use Boye hooks and I love them, so naturally I got the Boye needles, but they are slippery. So what is your favorite needle??



Many of the folks on this forum are really experienced in a wide array of fiber arts, but I've only been knitting for about three years. 

Just like you, I started off with the Boye and couldn't get rid of them fast enough. They're really awful. My favorite straight needles are Susan Bates. They're not cheap, but not the most expensive, either. They have a smooth finish with a slight hint of grip that make them extremely versatile for different yarns.

If you want to try another type then bamboo might be your next step. 
Knit Picks online has a nice selection of circular needles with a flexible cable and wonderfully smooth nickel points. Again, not the cheapest, but well made. 

Another hint if you're going to invest time into knitting: purchase yarn that is a little better quality. It doesn't take long to realize that Red Heart is spun with low quality polyester thus creating itchy, unattractive items. There must be millions of skeins of unused Red Heart yarn tucked away in storage boxes all over the world! LOL

I hope you really go for it. Knitting is such a satisfying skill and artistic outlet!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> Although I am now penniless and my children will have no inheritance, I now have acquired several sets of gorgeous quality Made in America needles


LOL! ound:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

My favorite needles are the Brittany Birch needles. They only come in straights, though, no circulars.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Casen (sp) are a nice needle, made from a milk byproduct. They hold stiches nicely and are warm, are suggested for people that have arthritis. I also like wood and bamboo. I still have my set of Boyd circulars my Mom got me in the early 70"s!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I try to never use straight needles if I can help it! I love circular and dpns, and will use those unless it is absolutely necessary I use straights. Most of my straights are aluminum, so that could be why. I just haven't spent money getting nice wooden ones since I don't care for them to begin with. 

I love the Knit Picks dpns, they're nice to work with and I prefer pointy needles to dull ones. I've also got lots of random "cheapy" needles, like a wooden (bamboo?) dpn set I got on Amazon...every size needle for less than $20, but they're pretty nice to knit with. 

I make a lot of coffee cozies to sell, and the pair of dpns I use for those I made myself! I used a dowel rod and cut each needle to size, then sharpened the end with an x-acto knife, then sanded them smooth. Each needle is slightly different, but I really like them. They fit in my little notions bag, and they are not slippery which is nice. Sometimes slippery is good, but I don't like it when I'm knitting the cozies. 


Oh, I will say I have a few Addi Turbo circ needles, with the metal tips, and I really love those!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm addicted to my Addis. have them all, but, I have started the investment into the DyakCraft ones that WIHH is talking about. Really love them as well.
Just don't have the funding to take the plunge all at once.
So i get a set every month or two, and am slowly building up my supply.
I started on my Grannies, who knows what they were, plastic, metal, whatever brand was popular back then.
My Granny would be floored by the difference in quality I have over hers. But, I still have every one of her old needles, I keep them in a vase, on a shelf, and I just love having them.......


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ha! I keep all my old ones in a blue canning jar on a shelf!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have never regretted buying the intro set of circular needles from Knit Picks. They are not very expensive, which is nice when you are just starting. Their joins are sometimes great and sometimes bumpy. That's not so good. But I found out really quickly that I didn't like the clear plastic-y ones. I love the wooden needles. I have a lot of their needles. They are fine for all purpose work. When I want to make something a bit larger, like a shawl with fine yarn- I go for my Addi lace needles. It's one thing to have a bumpy join with 44 stitches to a mitten and another to have 456 stitches to get over a bump. Mostly I don't mind the some-times bumpy join since I need so many needles in so many sizes. 

I've found with knitting that I am always needing a new needles size. What I have now works just fine for what I am doing. As I get a little more confidence, I invest in more expensive needles. Knit Picks have been a good starter needle for me.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, I just love these kinda threads. :grin:

My favorite knitting needle....all time, now.....is anything bigger than a size 15.























.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Forerunner, I'm shocked. Simply shocked. :teehee:


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Since you're looking for less slippery needles, you may like the plastic "crystal" ones since they are more grippy than metal. Although getting a colored "crystal" might be nice since seeing the yarn through the clear plastic makes for a bit of difficulty figuring the stitch out.

Generally, I grab the Addi's first. Chrome or nickel plate since I like slippery needles. For shawls and such, big circulars work great. Usually around a 10 to 15 since the yarn used has a lot of "bloom" that fills in the holes.

Addi's, ChiaGoo and KnitPicks are all pretty good brands. Depends on personal preference, though. Boyle and Bates worked around here for years so it all depends on what you like, can get and are willing to put up with. 

I'm not sure about the interchangeable tips, though. The KnitPicks set that is here has several tips that just won't fit on several of the cables even though they were bought as a set. New, too, so one can't assume the needles were somehow cross threaded at some point. At least, one would hope not.


----------

